# 男性を刺して重体に陥らせたうえ



## TunS

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if someone could help me with the following sentence:

埼玉・加須市のファミリーレストランで6日午前、59歳の男性を刺して重体に陥らせたうえ、父親も刺して死亡させ、殺人未遂の現行犯で逮捕された男が、「刺したのは間違いない」と容疑を認めていることが新たにわかった。

What exactly does うえ mean? Is it some sort of conjunction? I have a feeling it works with the も, perhaps to mean '_besides_ being stabbed and left seriously ill, his father was _also_ stabbed to death', or something like that.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## almostfreebird

You can paraphrase the sentence like this:

埼玉・加須市のファミリーレストランで6日午前、59歳の男性を刺して重体に陥らせ, *それに加えて*(in addition to that)　父親も刺して死亡させ、殺人未遂の現行犯で逮捕された男が、「刺したのは間違いない」と容疑を認めていることが新たにわかった。

example:
パチンコ(kind of slot machine)でスッたうえに風邪ひいた。(I lost my money doing pachinko, in addition to that, I caught a cold.

うえにーーー＞それに加えてーーー＞in addition to that--->to make matters worse


----------



## Flaminius

The first two verbs in the long relative clause are causative:
陥らせた, 死亡させ

A literal translation is:
The man who, on top of stabbing a 59-year-old man to a critical condition, also stabbed his [the culprit's] father to death and was arrested for attempted murder on the spot, reportedly admits...


----------



## Strutter

Hello

うえ is a conjunction. ～うえ(に)＝～のに加えて
good(bad) + additional good(bad)

頭がいい上に、足も速い。
頭がいい+足が速い=good+good

働いていた店から金を盗んだうえ、それを使用した。
金を盗む＋それ（金）を使う＝bad+bad

彼は、得点を決めた上、アシストもした。
得点を決める+アシストをする=good+good

眠い上に、やる気もない。
眠い+やる気がない=bad+bad

this instance is wrong,

数学が得意な上に、英語も苦手だ。
数学が得意+英語が苦手=good+bad　

correct Japanese is, in general,

数学*が*得意だけれど、英語*は*苦手だ。(when you want to emphasize _I'm good at math_.)

数学*は*得意だけれど、英語*が*苦手だ。(when you want to emphasize_ I'm poor in English_.)

数学*は*得意だけれど、英語*は*苦手だ。(nothing in particular)

and 59歳の男性を刺して重体に陥らせたうえ、父親も刺して死亡させ

He stabbed, _first;59歳の男性,_　_the next;父親,
_
simply, 59歳の男性を刺し、父親*も*刺した　
add うえ to above one→59歳の男性を刺した*うえ*、父親も刺した
add modification to above one→59歳の男性を刺して*重体に陥らせた*うえ、父親も刺して*死亡させ

*Thanks for reading. (sorry, too long)


----------



## lammn

Hello Strutter, 

Your example sentences about ～うえ(に) are so comprehensive and useful. 

However, I have some problems in understanding the following: 



Strutter said:


> 数学*が*得意だけれど、英語*は*苦手だ。(when you want to emphasize _I'm good at math_.)
> 
> 数学*は*得意だけれど、英語*が*苦手だ。(when you want to emphasize_ I'm poor in English_.)


 
Isn't は a topic marker?

So, in your first example:
数学*が*得意だけれど、英語*は*苦手だ。
_I think_ you are emphasizing you are poor in English.

Similarly, in your second example:
数学*は*得意だけれど、英語*が*苦手だ。
_I think_ you are emphasizing you are good at mathematics.

Or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Strutter

Hello, lammn-san

I'm not sure I can completely explain why I said so, because there are too many things related with this subject and also my English is too poor to exactly explain them all. Even so I'll try to show the main point of my understanding about your question. 



> Isn't は a topic marker?


Yes, I think so. And also I want to show this point clearly; both が and は is a topic marker.  I think the problem which bothers you is caused by this point; what is a different between は and が?.

As my opinion, in general,  が emphasizes the word before itself,  は does the word after itself.

E.g.
 ドレッシング*が*ないの？ vs. ドレッシング*は*ないの？

ドレッシング*が*ないの？
One possible case in which you probably say so is,
the situation; You are eating a salad but you can't find a dressing　on the table.
your mother:（冷蔵庫を見ながら）　ない、ない、ない。
you：ドレッシング*が*ないの？

In this context, you already know _something is nothing _and you will guess_ is it a dressing?, _I'm sure you get to want to know _what is nothing?_. In short, the most important subject is *what*_ is nothing?, _likely _it is a dressing_. So, you had better say ドレッシング*が*ないの？, which emphasizes ドレッシング; equivalent for *what*.

ドレッシング*は*ないの？
One possible case in which you probably say so is,
the situation; You are eating a salad but you can't find a dressing on the table, "only".
you：ドレッシング*は*ないの？

In this your mother doesn't say anything, so the fact you want to know is _isn't there a dressing?_. So, you had better say ドレッシング*は*ないの？, which emphasizes *ない*の？;  equivalent for "exist". In addition, the reason you should not say ドレッシング*が*ないの？ is, if you say so, it sounds as if _"something is nothing"_ is already known. 



> 数学*が*得意だけれど、英語*は*苦手だ。(when you want to emphasize _I'm good at math_.)
> 
> 数学*は*得意だけれど、英語*が*苦手だ。(when you want to emphasize_ I'm poor in English_.)


Well, back to here.

One most likely possible question to this answer is;
Tell me both your best subject and worst one.

So, in other words, "what is the subject?". I mean, in this context 得意or苦手 is not so important, you should emphasis "what",  following to the above discussion I showed,  it is better to use が. But this situation is not so easy, I mean, you have to tell both of them, and using が twice in one sentence is sometimes not good, in this I think you can use が only once. That is to say, the word affected by が has special meaning; it is the most important word in the sentence.



> So, in your first example:
> 数学*が*得意だけれど、英語*は*苦手だ。
> _I think_ you are emphasizing you are poor in English.
> 
> Similarly, in your second example:
> 数学*は*得意だけれど、英語*が*苦手だ。
> _I think_ you are emphasizing you are good at mathematics.


Finally,in general, I still think the former emphasize  _I'm good at math_, the later emphasize _I'm poor in English_.(though there are also other rules about emphasis in Japanese.)

I'm ashamed of my English skill
Anyway, thank you for reading


----------



## TunS

Hi and thanks everyone, in particular Strutter-san; that's one in-depth explanation! I was away for a while and didn't have access to the internet, so please excuse my late appreciation!


----------



## almostfreebird

This thread is followed by http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1913233


----------



## TunS

Thanks for the update Almostfreebird-san.


----------

